# CRISPY SKIN WHOLE PIG



## bucky8396 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Guys 

I have quick question I am doing my second whole Pig this year, Last we did one on a custom rotisserie smoker we built. This year we are doing a similar size animal 65-70lbs and i am wondering how we can get the skin crispier. I really would rather not increase the temperature to much but it wouldn't be a major issue. My thoughts just blast it with a High temperature propane burner. i was also thinking of rubbing the skin with veggie oil but seeing as the animal has alot of fat, i dont want it to be swimming in it. 

Thanks for the suggestions and any help in advance.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 11, 2016)

If you want crispy skin, here's how we do ours, crack it with a hammer.

Whole Rotisserie Hog + Cooks Reward - Q/view

T


----------



## bucky8396 (Apr 22, 2016)

We got really lucky, 95lb pig with perfect amount of fat. The skin got super crispy and delicious, we got the rotisserie turning perfectly so it self bastes as it spins. 













image.jpeg



__ bucky8396
__ Apr 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bucky8396
__ Apr 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bucky8396
__ Apr 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bucky8396
__ Apr 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

That's an awesome looking pig roaster!

Bet the pig was mighty tasty!

Al


----------



## bucky8396 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey AL

thanks my buddy and I built without ever knowing how to smoke a pig. The pork on this one came out perfect, now its time to start perfecting a good rub for it and we are on our way. 

Bill


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks really good. Point for a good job.

T


----------

